# Honda Foreman Snorkel



## Muddinman (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys I have recently gotten a 2008 Honda Foreman 500 ES all stock and I need some help on building a snorkel for it and what tires would be the best for it. I live some pretty nasty stuff and all the guys I ride with are using outlaws and black mambas. 
What advice would y'all have.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Go look under the honda section in the How-To's. I believe they have a write up in there.


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

Pretty simple really. You get a 1 foot stick of 1.5 PVC and about 6 foot of 2 inch, a 1.5 to 2 inch rubber coupling, two 2 inch 45s, one 2 inch 90 and one 1.5 45. Drill 1.5 inch hole into airbox, run your pipe into it and then a 45 with about 4 inches of 1.5. Using the coupling, you change to 2 inch. Put a 45 right inside the fender and then another about 8-10 inch piece of pipe. The last 2 inch 45 where you want to come through the top of the fender. Using about 16-18 inches more of 2 inch you put the 90 on top facing backwards and you're done bark all your joints, removed and glue. Cake really. Now for the other one in mine, I more or less used 2 inch to get through the fender, changed over to 1.5 with a 2-1.5 90 and ran it to the frame. That's where all my vent lines are at. They are zip tied to my frame right before they go into the pipe and then the 90 helps keep them in place. Quads just look silly with only one snorkel unless its right in the middle, so I done two. If I had a Rancher or Rincon, I'd have done just the one centered, but I like my pod light. Not hard at all.


----------



## Muddinman (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot suthrn98. That'll help a lot.


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

I didn't do my original snorkel. It was done when I bought my bike. I know the guy who bought it brand new, but I have had to redo it all the way from the rubber boot from a roll over breaking it off at the rack and not being 100% to my likings. I've definitely gotten some compliments on the twins, even though the second really has no function except to hide vent lines which were previously zip tied to the original. I think it makes my quad look a lot better. Now I just need my 2 inch HL springs and some 29.5 or 30s and a winch and I'll be set.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------










This is how it looked when I got it. I put the tubes on after they were done, but the amp is blown right now, waiting on another.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very easy to snork a honda. if u need any help mesage me and ill be glad to help out


----------



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm building a snorkel for my 09 foreman 500, would it hurt performance to run the vent lines(I.e. Front diff, rear brakes, carb lines, etc...) into my intake snorkel?


----------

